#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: ζητείται αρχιτέκτονας - σχεδιαστής

## EVAGELOS NIKOLI

Η CENTRO - Nikolidakis Group AE, ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ παραγωγής και εμπορίας Επίπλων Κουζίνας & Ντουλάπας αναζητά να προσλάβει

Αρχιτέκτονα – Σχεδιαστή

Προσόντα:
·         Απόφοιτος Αρχιτεκτονικής Σχολής (ΑΕΙ)
·         Πολύ καλή γνώση σχεδιαστικών προγραμμάτων 2D / 3D
·         Ικανότητα στη μελέτη χωροοργάνωσης επαγγελματικών χώρων / καταστημάτων
·         Άριστη γνώση αγγλικών
·         Θα εκτιμηθεί η γνώση και η προϋπηρεσία στον κλάδο του επίπλου / επίπλου κουζίνας
·         Δυνατότητα εργασίας εξ αποστάσεως

Αποστολή βιογραφικών : fd@nikolidakisgroup.gr
Για πληροφορίες :  2262081440-1

----------

